# Midwest Haunters Convention



## Eerie (Sep 3, 2007)

Will anyone here be attending the Midwest Haunters Convention in Columbus Ohio next weekend?


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

yeppers , be there saturday


----------



## Erockerock (Apr 7, 2010)

I will be going Sat and Sun....Going to work at Factory of Terror on Wed for the Pre show Bus tour.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll be there saturday for sure, and most likely sunday too.


----------

